# Has anyone dealt with The Shrimp Farm?



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone has dealt with http://www.theshrimpfarm.ca/store/. Hope this is in the correct section...may have to move it to market place. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't deal directly with him. But heard some good comments about him though ... good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

GTAA Member igor.kanshyn seems like a sweel dude and shrimper in toronto. http://www.shrimp-tank.com/


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Igor's reputation as an honest person is beyond reproach! I have had many dealings with Igor myself both as a breeder and buyer....you will not find a nicer more informative person in the GTA area. Hope this helps.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

any updates on this shrimp seller?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been to his house to purchase Mosura products. He is a great guy and knows his stuff. A++ seller. 

He also has a great ebay seller reputation.

Are you sure thats his site?? I've seen 1 of his sites and it is no where near as nice looking as the link above. lol


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, I never did end up trying to purchase from this website. Instead, I got some great genetics from various members of the GTAA forums and have re-stocked my tanks for the forseeable future (Especially the cherries from Joel, they are egg producing machines with very low death rate).

Thanks again to this great community for their generosity and eagerness to step up and help out a fellow shrimper.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

manhtu said:


> any updates on this shrimp seller?


The shrimp farm Canadian site doesn't have as much variety comparing to the US site, I've looked them up but haven't seen anything they offer that I can't get locally with better price (mostly due to shipping). If they offer something unavailable locally then I'd definitely give them a try.

If you order from them, let us know how it goes.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i was originally thinking of ordering from them, but now i think i might just order directly from Taiwan and see how things goes. Although i need to gain more knowledge on doing so...anyone has any experience with buying some shrimps from Taiwan?


----------

